

Ask HN: Calling all “foodies” – how effective do you find Yelp? - a_lifters_life

As an individual who typically eats out on weekends (only) - I&#x27;ve found in a number of cities - NYC, San Francisco, Philly, etc. restaurants having 100s, or 1000s of reviews with 4 or greater stars...leaving the restaurant scratching my head wondering &quot;how the heck was that rated so well&quot;?<p>I&#x27;m wondering how effective you find Yelp&#x27;s reviews &#x2F; rating system in your city &lt;x&gt; ?<p>What DO and DONT you like about it?<p>Thanks!
======
nether
Don't. Use the primary newspaper's food critic's list. For Los Angeles, I use:
[http://ballots.latimes.com/lists/101-best-restaurants-
jonath...](http://ballots.latimes.com/lists/101-best-restaurants-jonathan-
gold/)

------
billconan
I like yelp and use it a lot. I think it has replaced the menu. I'd like to
see the actual pictures of the food when ordering.

but I did see some highly rated restaurants provide junk food and bad
services. not sure if we can trust reviews.

------
wclax04
I've started using FourSquare more and more recently for reviews. I just don't
trust Yelp anymore.

